
DigitalOcean promotional credits older than one year will expire Sunday - rl3
https://www.digitalocean.com/company/blog/details-on-expiring-digitalocean-credits/
======
rl3
_Note:_ Title intentionally changed to be more informative given that expiry
is less than 24 hours away.

 _Angry rant:_ DigitalOcean is retroactively rescinding promotional credit
that was issued prior to their updated terms of service—credit that previously
had no expiration date—and did so with only 30 days notice, affecting
approximately 280,000 customers in the process.

